# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  andy/sam/nicole

## Angeltigger

Got this from Hollyoaks spoliers



> don`t know if it's true but apparently andy drugs nicole and sleeps with her, sam finds out and thats what leads him to finally tell the police


so what do you lot think

----------


## Lennie

I wouldnt be surprised if Nic is up for it as she's desperately wants to lose her virginity

----------


## Angeltigger

> I wouldnt be surprised if Nic is up for it as she's desperately wants to lose her virginity


I know she want to lose her virginity, but andy druggings nicole and sleeps with her is just bad you don't do that to your mate sister- oh my goss it is just getting worse by the day

----------


## Lennie

I know - but i get the feeling that Andy wouldnt do that, as its too close to home and she's Sam's sister.

----------


## Lennie

Though, i do feel that the twins and sam/andy might happen

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah there is that thing that it too close to home and with the twins they don't all know each other also if they did rape the twins than it could show that the two familys can not be friends

----------


## Debs

> I know - but i get the feeling that Andy wouldnt do that, as its too close to home and she's Sam's sister.


i dont think sam really cares who he drugs!

----------


## Debs

> Got this from Hollyoaks spoliers
> 
> 
> so what do you lot think


 
yeah i thik it could happen, nicole might come onto she seems to be pretty desperate at the moment!! and then he sees a chance.

hope sam does go the police soon!!

----------


## Debs

> Though, i do feel that the twins and sam/andy might happen


 
definately see that happengin

----------


## Chloe O'brien

something bad is going to happen i heard that danni tries to comit suicide over xmas and maybe if andy does try to drug nicole then it may force sam to go to the police but he is gulity of rape as well now.

----------


## di marco

nicole is a bit close to home, i dont think andy cares that shes sam sister, i think he just cares about not getting caught

----------


## Lennie

Yeah, but remember yesterdays comment where Sam asks where we going tonight and Andy answered if you get greedy, you get caught, so i think Andy will be careful and i am sure he has a plan when and where he uses his drug

----------


## Angeltigger

> i dont think sam really cares who he drugs!


i think sam will care if who andy is drugging is his sister

----------


## Lennie

> i think sam will care if who andy is drugging is his sister


Definately, i dont think Sam is that heartless not to care about his sister

----------


## Angeltigger

it was just that debs said _i dont think sam really cares who he drugs_ but maybe that was sam don't care who he drugs

----------


## Debs

> i think sam will care if who andy is drugging is his sister


 
sorry i meant andy NOT  sam!!

----------


## Angeltigger

> sorry i meant andy NOT  sam!!


Oh Ok, there was me getting   :Confused:

----------


## leanne27

it could be true because i read that andy takes nicole off somewhere for a ride on his bike? maybe he doesnt rape her but just takes her off somewhere to scare sam as he has started to bottle it recently hasnt he?

----------


## di marco

> it could be true because i read that andy takes nicole off somewhere for a ride on his bike? maybe he doesnt rape her but just takes her off somewhere to scare sam as he has started to bottle it recently hasnt he?


yeh i heard he picks her up from school

----------

